
Google takes on Yubico and builds its own hardware security keys - bovermyer
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/25/google-takes-on-yubico-and-builds-its-own-hardware-security-keys/
======
phillipseamore
Wouldn't say they are taking on Yubico. This is all based on the same
standards. Looks like they got a much better price from a Chinese manufacturer
(Feitian). Hope they are programming the firmware outside of China though,
otherwise I'm not going to trust it.

